# Caltech Prefrosh 2011



## Tyson (Mar 30, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechPrefrosh2011

To be done in conjunction with pre-frosh weekend at Caltech.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds fun! Expecting any prefrosh to compete?


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Mar 30, 2011)

*Going!!*

haha I'm going there


----------

